# Meklē produktu? >  Komponentes - Gāzizlādes lampas aizdedzināšanai

## Tristan

Sveiki
Vēršos pie forumiešiem, ne ju tāpēc ka man būtu slinkums meklet, bet tādēļ, ka ar trennētu aci ir vieglāk noteikt.

Ir 3x komponentes no gāzizlādes lampas. Lampa sāk raustīties, bet vaina nav pašā spuldzē. Visticamāk kādā no šim detaļām, līdz ar to plānoju visu aizvietot, un paskatīties vai paliek labk vai nē.

 7135 
1) 0.1uF 250V Capacitator (Ir pareizi?) 7136
2) Kas tas? 7137 7138
3) Epcos 800 523 (Ø x h = 8 x 6mm)  7139 7140
Pēc šī info lapas 8lpp - spriežu ka tas ir EF serijas 800V,  kA/A = 5/5 (2 electrode surge arrester).

PS Būšu pateicīgs par veltīto laiku, lai palīdzētu man ar šo.

----------

